# 12/27 Flounder report - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*12/27/2018*
I had the Steve group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were nice, with ENE wind at 5-10mph and very high tide levels. Water clarity was poor, with strong tidal movement and changing wind directions all day. We had to cover a bunch of ground and hit many spots, making 11 moves during the trip. Most of the flounder were laying on sand and oyster bottom, with a few on soft mud. We ended with 10 flounder plus 2 black drum and 1 sheepshead by 12:30am.

*Upcoming open dates:
January: 6, 7, 9, 11-18, 21-23
February: 1-8, 10-14, 17-21, 24-28
March: 1-5, 8-15, 17-29, 31
April: 1-5, 7-20, 22-25, 27-30*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

